# Deaf puppy needs the right home



## KofKent (Jan 1, 2011)

My young neighbour purchased a female staffie from a Mike in Margate recently. When she took Bella to the vets to have her jabs, she mentioned that Bella wasnt responding when called. Upon checking Bella, the vet pronounced her deaf as well as having ear mites. It may be the ear mites caused the deafness, i dont know. Mike from Margate has refused to take the puppy back so my neighbour is in a situation. She loves Bella but the responsibility is too great for someone of only 17.

Bella is now 3mths old, white and absolutely adorable. She needs someone with experience and patience to enable her to have the happy life she deserves.

If you can advise/help, give any guidance, it would be much appreciated.

Kirsten
Gravesend, Kent.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Many people have had deaf dogs and trained them sucessfully. Tell her to look at Help with training your deaf dog from Barry Eaton There is also a book by a trainer called Barry Eaton called Hear,Hear It is possible to still train her using body and sign language. With training there is no reason your neighbour and the dog cant live a full and happy life. There is also a Forum called D for Dog Forum, They have owners of deaf dogs on there and apparently there is also a deaf Dogs section on the main website D for Dog - Deaf Dog information. She may find some support there.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have sent you a pm.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

One of many reasons why not to buy dogs/pups 

First of all... deaf dogs aren't as hard to train as you may think - I am 16 and have singled handedly trained an elderly deaf dog who'd never been trained as a deaf dog before as old owner didn't notice she'd gone deaf 

But if he does want to re home this pup please get him into a rescue or this poor pup will end up in the wrong hands as scammers and breeders pray on this sort of ad.

Try:

Dogs needing a home - Last Chance Animal Rescue - a charity to rescue animals
Dogs Trust - Home
Foal Farm
The Mayhew Animal Home - Welcome
Welcome to South East Dog Rescue!!!! - South East Dog Rescue

Just a few of many xxx


----------



## animallady1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello Please don't be put because the little pup is deaf we have a beautful deaf boxer and she knows signing it isn't too hard to train a deaf dog and it is very rewarding too.Must admit i am tempted too
I am not sure where abouts you are based but if you do need to rehome the little pup i know a lovely rescue though based in cornwall jan will take in dogs all over uk and special needs isn't a problem to her her number is 01326 560536 if this helps .


----------



## KofKent (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi

Thanks so much to everybody that has responded. I have been away for a couple of days. Im going to speak to my neighbour tomorrow about Bella. 

Thanks again.


----------



## animallady1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Any news on what is happening with this little pup?


----------



## KofKent (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi

My neighbour still has Bella. She is such a big strong solid girl and so cute. She has decided to give Bella up to a rescue home so she can be found the right home. This is the plan but it will be very hard to let her go.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

If she can't stay with her owner then a rescue home is the best place for her as they'll be able to find her a 5* home xxx


----------



## KofKent (Jan 1, 2011)

Update on Bella.

My neighbours uncle's neighbours have taken in Bella. Nice that my neighbour will still have contact with Bella and see how she progresses. 

Thank you for all your advice and support.

Kirsten


----------

